# The untold truth episode 1: Insulin(part 1)



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

Not sure if this is the right section or not but anyway the video is basically the start of a series of what it takes drug wise to be a competetive bodybuilder from the mouth of Bostin Loyd.

Enjoy


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Part 2


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nice one :thumb:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Very out of breath


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Interesting vids, thanks for posting.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

jon1 said:


> nice one :thumb:





Speedway said:


> Interesting vids, thanks for posting.


No problem guys as soon as he posts more I will uplaod them on this thread. Alot of respect for him putting his reputation on the line!


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Very out of breath


Noticed that alot in bodybuilding vids jsut check Evan Centopani offseason food prep sounds like he's about to go into cardiac arrest while chopping a carrot


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very interesting vid,glad someone is willing to tell it like it is


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Very interesting vid,glad someone is willing to tell it like it is


About time! Bigger stronger faster is like the closest thing to this. Dorian Yates is the only pro I know who will even go into the details in the slightest amount


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

il sub to this and watch tomorrow when im at work


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

GH15 on insulin abuse

http://pastebin.com/MChnpfMA


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

botchla said:


> GH15 on insulin abuse
> 
> http://pastebin.com/MChnpfMA


Gh15 needs to change the damn record.

Gh15 approved


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> il sub to this and watch tomorrow when im at work


haha best time to watch it


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> Noticed that alot in bodybuilding vids jsut check Evan Centopani offseason food prep sounds like he's about to go into cardiac arrest while chopping a carrot


Why is this? Is it all the water theyre carrying?


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Why is this? Is it all the water theyre carrying?


I can only speculate really bro as I only weigh 230-240lbs and am fairly lean so my cardiorespitorary system is in decent shape.

But could be a mixture of the sheer amount of weight their carrying, drugs their taking or and what I find affects me is when your constantly eating big meals your body is constantly working processing thaylt food and this I finds makes you breath a bit odd at times


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohhh k! Yeh i get you! Im on 500mg test weekly at the mo and little breathless at times! Ive done much more than this and never felt any side at all! I think sides are dependant on how healthy you are! Put on a lil belly! But know much better! Been banging the cardio!


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Ohhh k! Yeh i get you! Im on 500mg test weekly at the mo and little breathless at times! Ive done much more than this and never felt any side at all! I think sides are dependant on how healthy you are! Put on a lil belly! But know much better! Been banging the cardio!


Yeah same dosages here. Yet to venture higher yet though.

Deffo agree keeping healthy and doing your cardio is the key to.success bro


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

great video. Thanks for posting, subbed to his channel


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Goosh said:


> great video. Thanks for posting, subbed to his channel


No worries bro! Cant wait for the next installment


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

great video but for all his knowledge.... off season or not he looks like a fat bouncer with a dbol addiction to me


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Any more links to decent videos like this.

Have to admit he does look like a fat cnut though


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Any more links to decent videos like this.
> 
> Have to admit he does look like a fat cnut though


If I come across any I'll post them up here


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Good vids pal


Nice to hear the full info on what you gotta do at that level for once


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Just about to order some slin.lol


Haha fk it, me to! Forget building aas dosages up slowly get me some slin, gh, peps, 2g cycles+! 300lbs come the fk at me


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

It's good he comes out with with the truth and helps other people understand what and how to use stuff

But why is he wearing makeup lol


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

This will be a real eye opener for a lot of people.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Ive never heard of him tbh...not sure if hes lost size or whatever,but i know people that are bigger and leaner than him and have never touched slin.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Huuuuuuge for 20


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Huuuuuuge for 20


aye mate,kinda take back my comment...thought he was in his 30s haha


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Will watch it later cheers.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> aye mate,kinda take back my comment...thought he was in his 30s haha


haha i was abit shocked when he said he was 20 as well.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeees look at the state of him.

Definitely not a good advert for any use of enhancing drugs, definitely not something as potentially dangerous as insulin.

Not surprised he's only 20 years old, the dude doesn't realise the damage he can potentially do to himself or others by advocating and dispensing stupid advice.

He is 20 years old and ON INSULIN??!!! Where does he go when he's 25? Where does he go when he's 30? Once you've gone to that level at age 20 (and still look like that!!) then where do you go, there is no where else to go, so effectively bodybuilding career over.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL 12 iu of slin post workout for a 20 year old kid who is also on high doses of gear. Oh dear.

Dude doesn't even realise he has just dead his own end as a bodybuilder. No where for him to go (will he go up to 40 iu of slin post workout??!!), foolish boy.

LOL he says 'kinda tired right now but I had some grape juice'... DUDE IT'S FRUCTOSE!! IT'S GONNA REPLENISH YOUR LIVER GLYCOGEN.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Jeees look at the state of him.
> 
> Definitely not a good advert for any use of enhancing drugs, definitely not something as potentially dangerous as insulin.
> 
> ...


It's not even started....Jersey Shore has a LOT to answer for.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh jees, 'everyone is insecure'. Then 'we want people to look at us and comment on us'.

I hate to see ignorant and deluded children who get given a platform on the internet and can actually influence other sheep with nonsense they are spouting.

He says he's done with NPC for now, until he's ready to just step up and take a state show and then cruise the US National title and turn pro.

He also says that everyone is lying about why they looked better, it's nothing to do with diet and only to do with gear and peptide use. 'When' he is pro and wins some big shows and gets interviewed he's going to tell it exactly how it is, that he used extra roids and drugs (then the police will come along in the states and arrest him, neither will he ever be able to get a contract or sponsorship deal) ... but anyway that won't ever happen because this deluded little kid won't even get a state championships class win. Let alone US National title win to turn pro, or an IFBB pro show.

This ladies and gentleman is called 'the delusion process', a spoilt silly little white boy that thinks he's 'working with top coaches' (can't be! no top coach would put a 20 year old boy on 'cycles and cycles' of gear with 12 iu slin post workout!) and he is a prime example of what gives bodybuilders a bad name.

To be brutally honest, I'd actually give him a slap around the face, sit him down and explain the reasons why he is doing no one any favours by presenting such videos, especially himself coming across in this manner.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

looks like hes been on stage a bit :whistling:

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/169951/


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> Have u got any pics or links of him on the stage?


His facebook is - bostin loyd. Spelt like that his pics are on there


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> His facebook is - bostin loyd. Spelt like that his pics are on there


Just added him now, wonder how many friend requests he gets of uk-m from this lol.

Just watched the first part of the first link but the gym is getting busy so cant have the volume too high so ill watch it later....he has some fair bloat on him though was my first thought but anyway looking forward to watching the rest later


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just added him now, wonder how many friend requests he gets of uk-m from this lol.
> 
> Just watched the first part of the first link but the gym is getting busy so cant have the volume too high so ill watch it later....he has some fair bloat on him though was my first thought but anyway looking forward to watching the rest later


Bet a fair few lol!

He is bloated tbf but in some of his recent pics he looks fairly lean so must just be a insulin bloat as he calls it. Whatever that is lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

He didn't really say a lot there though did he? Just that he likes to use steroids and insulin! Not the surprise of the century tbh. Then he shows every kid who is watching this exactly how much they need to shoot and tells them where to get it. Irresponsible IMO


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> He's got some decent legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think thats actually him bro. Its someone else be is.just tagged


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Do people not consider why pro bodybuilders do not talk about their AAS usage?

It is illegal to use (without prescription)/possess (without prescription)/sell steroids in America so no pro bodybuilder is going to come out and say they use, it's self incriminating.

We KNOW bodybuilders use steroids, no one is disputing that, but without evidence or admission they can't be arrested or discredited.

Another point to consider, Joe Weider and company have to uphold the image of bodybuilding they have developed over decades, its not so much an image anymore because steroids is no secret but still, I'm sure if a pro bodybuilder came out *while in his career* and talked openly about AAS usage, he/she would definitely be looked down upon in bodybuilding politics...

Just a thought...


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Do people not consider why pro bodybuilders do not talk about their AAS usage?
> 
> It is illegal to use (without prescription)/possess (without prescription)/sell steroids in America so no pro bodybuilder is going to come out and say they use, it's self incriminating.
> 
> ...


Yep your right and it sucks but every now and then someone just goes for it and speaks the truth like Bostin is doing


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

live2liftt said:


> Yep your right and it sucks but every now and then someone just goes for it and speaks the truth like Bostin is doing


He mentioned competing in the Nationals and hoping to get his pro card, I wonder how his video series will fare with that.

I'm just dumbfounded when I hear/read people say "Pros never talk about xyz" Well duh lol, they could end their entire career quicker than they can say "career" lol.

I look forward to more of this guys videos though.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> He's got some decent legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 20 years old?! Fcuk me! He's doing something right!


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> At 20 years old?! Fcuk me! He's doing something right!


Not him. Read up


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

live2liftt said:


> Not him. Read up


Woops lol sick legs still


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just added him now, wonder how many friend requests he gets of uk-m from this lol.
> 
> Just watched the first part of the first link but the gym is getting busy so cant have the volume too high so ill watch it later....he has some fair bloat on him though was my first thought but anyway looking forward to watching the rest later


Just seen you commented on his wall


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

i like these vids


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been chatting to Bostin (guy in the vid) and he really pushes that in the offseason the way to get big is insulin and to a lesser extent peps and gh even in your 20's (he does say he wishes he had waited with gh but not slin) And aas should be kept as low as possible.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

This is really interesting, the effects of Insulin are something new I've come across, but its not surprised me actually.

My mother has diabetes type 2 and takes Insulin, over the past 5 years, her arms are basically bigger than mine, much more leaner, and have much more veins then me. Shes around 25% BF, maybe more.

She takes Insulin but im not sure how often or which type, i'm going to ask her.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghostspike said:


> This is really interesting, the effects of Insulin are something new I've come across, but its not surprised me actually.
> 
> My mother has diabetes type 2 and takes Insulin, over the past 5 years, her arms are basically bigger than mine, much more leaner, and have much more veins then me. Shes around 25% BF, maybe more.
> 
> She takes Insulin but im not sure how often or which type, i'm going to ask her.


Really? Never heard that before interesting bro! Im deffo.gonna look into it more


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> His latest video. episode 2: synthol


Cheers bro you beat me to it  !

Second topic... Synthol!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

this guy is a joker


----------

